# Wanted:Flames of War Germans!



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i am looking to start a flames of war army and need the following models i am willing to buy for a discount price or Trade 40k\fantasy items.

Grenadier Platoon (Winter) x1
Flakpanzer 38(t) GE163 x3
BMW & sidecar GE400 x2 (need 6 bikes)
Tigers Marsch GBX15 x1 (or 5 Tiger `1E)

Or any cool Late War German Models (offical models only please)


----------

